# Boveda humidpaks 62%, do you use these?



## jjfw (Jun 3, 2013)

When curing in mason jars, does anyone use these humidpaks, the 62%, and what size, the smaller one, or larger size, nearly the size of a post card. Has any one used these with any success? They're not expensive and I saw these at my local smoke/cigar outlet. Read a little and saw them the next day. Don't hear to much on these paks, sounds like they can be very helpful. Boveda humudpaks 62%, I notice different ones, 65%, 72% and a few more. Thanks.


----------



## WattSaver (Jun 3, 2013)

I got a free sample at the cannabis cup, and tried it on some real old, dry bud, & and it really helped. I don't think it would help in the curing process, but it would be really great for storage of cured bud.


----------



## fxbane (Jun 3, 2013)

Those Boveda packs are more aimed at the tobacco market, I've used them before in a C-Vault storage container and didn't care for it much. If they made a 50% pack I would have kept the container instead of giving it to a friend. He keeps his tobacco in it and uses it every day but doesn't keep his stash in it.


----------



## jjfw (Jun 3, 2013)

Yes, at the smoke/cigar outlet they were displayed in a wooden cigar box humidor. Was on the boveda website,and it sounds like they're reaching out to the medical crowd. Anyway it sounds like a helpful way to help maintain the humidity in a jar, also using a hygrometer.


----------



## 1itsme (Jun 3, 2013)

ive used them and been pretty happy for short term use. but imo 62% is a little too wet for long term storage. ive gotten mold with them after a few months. if they made a 57% one i'de be all over it.


----------



## AliCakes (Jun 4, 2013)

I have used them for a year or so and love em. The first 2-3 days of cure I do the traditional method of burping the jar. After that, I stuff a Broveda in and seal em up. I end up with perfectly cured buds and don't have to fuss with it.....it's great. Especially because it regulates moisture both ways. 

I have never gotten mold at 62%....I'm not sure what the difference is maybe local environment? Then again, I rarely have any bud for long term storage.


----------



## ilikecheetoes (Jun 5, 2013)

i got some mold from a 69% boveda after a 2 day air dry. I didnt burp at all. Was just testing a new method. took about a week for mold to start in the jar.
next run ill dry for 2 days and boveda with burping for a week and see how that goes. I hate burping which is why I hope these things work.


----------



## thinn (Jun 5, 2013)

I just bought a pack of 65%ers so ill update, let my shit dry for too long now its crispy


----------



## greywind (Jun 5, 2013)

Coral Reefer (YouTube) worked with Boveda to specifically design the 62% package for the cannabis community. I picked some up a few weeks ago and applied to a few jars of freshly dried and curing buds. Being in a desert, my buds tend to dry too quick. These definitely put that moisture back ino the bud, but I feel like it altered the terpene profile, specifically the aroma, in a negative way. Potency doesn't seem affected and smokability is improved, but the jury is still out on these for curing. Long term storage? Win!


----------



## prosperian (Jun 5, 2013)

They work great for me. I use the 62% and place them in glass jars. 

I dry and burp the jars for about 14 days before using the packs. They last longer that way.







I'm on 85 days of curing with no signs of fluctuation. The cure is coming along nicely.


----------



## jjfw (Jun 5, 2013)

Will try the 62%, as recommended by Boveda website for cannabis. Ordered the smaller paks, since our store has the larger 62%. From what I've read, the 62% are recommend, not the 65% paks.


----------



## thinn (Jun 6, 2013)

Yes, but i need to rehydrate my bud. It dried to long. I was going to go higher just because I dont know what its going to take to get them moist again.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jun 6, 2013)

Ive used flour tortillas to rehydrate. I know its ghetto but it works


----------



## prosperian (Jun 6, 2013)

Mmmmm, bud tacos for later. Nice call nija.


----------



## AliCakes (Jun 6, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Ive used flour tortillas to rehydrate. I know its ghetto but it works


I have done that.....or a bit of orange peel in the jar. Be careful, a very small piece of either over night will completely rehydrate the bud. Also, if you want to hydrate to 62%, there is no reason to pick up 69% humidipaks...it won't work significantly faster and you run more mold risks.


----------



## turnip brain (Jun 22, 2013)

Just a thought, rh Beads: http://www.heartfeltindustries.com/proddetail.asp?prod=HB_1_60. I used to smoke cigars and bought beads in bulk to make my own humidor humidifiers, they work great. Haven't used for MMJ yet, but thinking seriously about it for the next harvest. It's a moist day here at 25% rh. I might try the beads even for initial drying to slow down the dry air sucking too much moisture from the get go.


----------



## jazlm (Jun 26, 2013)

The Urban Grower/Urban Remo loves these. He dries his product them stores them with these packs. These packs are great due to the fact that they not only reduce humidity , but they introduce humidity when needed to maintain the optimal curing moisture levels. Look up Uban Remo on youtube, great vids.


----------



## KineBoisin420 (May 27, 2014)

I know I'm resurrecting an old post, but I thought I'd see if more people are trying the Boveda packs these days. I picked up a few of these to try out with my current batch. I just stuck one in a jar yesterday. So far so good, but too early to tell.

In case anyone is interested: I dried mine for 3 days hung, then 2 days in paper bag, then into jar with a 62% Boveda.

I burped today, and will continue to watch these every day to see what happens.


----------



## KineBoisin420 (May 27, 2014)

Just waiting for the rest of the plant to finish drying before it joins its friends in the jar.


----------



## GroErr (May 28, 2014)

Just bought a couple of large 62% packs, haven't used them yet. Going to try a couple of things to see/feel/taste the difference. 
Put some buds in a jar and the pack, let them sit for 4 weeks, burp them once a week for an hour (the ultimate end-game if it works)
Put some buds in a jar and the pack, let them sit for 4 weeks, burp them every 3 days for an hour
Old school burping, daily for 2 hours/day for first week, daily for 1/2 an hour a day for 1 week, daily for 10 min/day for 2 weeks

The hardest part as always will be staying out of the jars


----------



## KineBoisin420 (May 28, 2014)

Apparently, you can regenerate them and re-use them, too. As long as they don't impart any funky tastes, I think its got lots of promise, for me.


----------



## Thecouchlock (May 31, 2014)

takes flavor and scent out of the buds.


----------



## KineBoisin420 (May 31, 2014)

Thecouchlock said:


> takes flavor and scent out of the buds.


Care to elaborate on your experiences?


----------



## blackforest (Jun 2, 2014)

Thecouchlock said:


> takes flavor and scent out of the buds.


This statement is 100% false. If you jar your bud while drying and it's at or below 52% humidity, you have ruined your product and adding boveda packs will only get the product wet. the smoothness taste and smell are pretty much gone. Boveda packs will retain the flavor and smell for months if stored properly. I have some 2 month old in jars w/ boveda holding steady at 60% the entire time. The key is to not let it get too dry and fry the tips so it cannot dry from the inside out properly. Boveda will NEVER take away smell or taste. If so, document and get some backup because scientifically you are against pretty much all of the consensus and it does not make sense that proper moisture and humidity levels would decrease the smell or taste. I'm betting you let your product get too dry, added humidity packs and it only got moist, not smoother or tastier. Just a guess!

I'll never cure or store without boveda 62. It was designed specifically for cannabis. youtube it. I have boveda in all my jars, and they are crazy dank. Just get air-tight food grade canisters or glass jars with the metal clamp style lid w/ the gasket.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jun 2, 2014)

I use them and like them.
I use the ones about the size of a credit card (8gram) I think.
The key is to get your weed properly dried first then add a boveda to the jar.
They don't last forever but for around $1.00 a piece you can't go wrong.


----------



## KineBoisin420 (Jun 3, 2014)

What size jars are you using with your 8g Boveda?

I'm using the 60g Boveda in 1.9L jars, with between 2-4oz per jar. I haven't noticed anything other than perfect curing, so far, from these. The smells and tastes are excellent, and I notice no lessening of them, or any imparting of any other flavours. Pretty much a slam dunk for me.


----------



## wood780 (Jun 3, 2014)

When do u add them exactly . Is it better more on the wet side or dry side


----------



## KineBoisin420 (Jun 3, 2014)

wood780 said:


> When do u add them exactly . Is it better more on the wet side or dry side


I'm drying for 5 days (3 days hung, them trimmed and 2 days in paper bags, rotated regularly) then putting them in the jar along with the Boveda. I live in a dry climate, so I cannot comment on a more humid region.

When I put the flowers/Boveda into a jar, they feel more on the dry side on the outside. Stems still bend, not snap.


----------



## wood780 (Jun 3, 2014)

Im at about yhe same place all my smaller stuffs in the brown bag the bigger stuff still on my rack . I have the minis do u know how much each pack is good for ?


----------



## KineBoisin420 (Jun 3, 2014)

wood780 said:


> Im at about yhe same place all my smaller stuffs in the brown bag the bigger stuff still on my rack . I have the minis do u know how much each pack is good for ?


From the Boveda website.
*How many Boveda do I need?
HERBAL WEIGHT*
7-14 grams
14-28 grams
112-450 grams
*RECOMMENDED BOVEDA*
4 gram
8 gram
60 gram

And, you can throw your smaller stuff in the jar when its ready, and the rest when its ready. They last a long time, so you're good to go.

I still burp my jars the first bit...mainly to refresh air, and smell them. But mainly, from what I've seen so far, the Boveda just does its job, for me.


----------



## DeeTee (Jun 3, 2014)

I've been using the 62% humid packs for some time now, I use the small ones in a standard mason jar, love them, have some curing now for more than 5 months and still my herbs smell and smoke great, I highly recomend them.


----------



## traverso2579 (Jun 22, 2014)

I was thinking of trying the lager ones in regular Mason jars but if you are having good results with the smaller ones I may just go with them. Where do you place them in the jar iv seen some tape it on top and others drop it in beside the flower.


----------



## DeeTee (Jun 22, 2014)

I just drop them in.


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Jul 13, 2014)

Hey bro did you leve the brown paper bag open or u close it after burbQUOTE="KineBoisin420, post: 10543692, member: 699625"]I know I'm resurrecting an old post, but I thought I'd see if more people are trying the Boveda packs these days. I picked up a few of these to try out with my current batch. I just stuck one in a jar yesterday. So far so good, but too early to tell.

In case anyone is interested: I dried mine for 3 days hung, then 2 days in paper bag, then into jar with a 62% Boveda.

I burped today, and will continue to watch these every day to see what happens.[/QUOTE]
H


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Jul 13, 2014)

if you don't open a jar how long will these packs last for ?


----------



## KineBoisin420 (Jul 13, 2014)

It depends upon how dry it is when I put it in bag...but mostly folded closed, loosely. 

I also tumble the contents of the bag every 8 hours or so, at this stage.


----------



## KineBoisin420 (Jul 13, 2014)

SpaaaceCowboy said:


> if you don't open a jar how long will these packs last for ?


Good question...I've only started using them recently, in the last few months...but I've read these can last well over a year.

And you can regenerate the humidipacks too.


----------



## OGkushNC (Jul 13, 2014)

yea I use them!!


----------



## Johnny Vapor (Jul 14, 2014)

They'll last 5-6 months or so. They get hard when they're spent (unlike your tool)


----------



## KineBoisin420 (Jul 14, 2014)

They can be regenerated, tho.


----------



## arson420 (Jul 14, 2014)

waste of money IMO. Lettuce does the same thing. so do fresh fan leaves.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 14, 2014)

Not the same as lettuce or fan leaves at all. They are money well spent, especially if you have long term storage needs.


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Jul 14, 2014)

KineBoisin420 said:


> They can be regenerated, tho.


How do you do that ?


----------



## rikdabrick (Jul 14, 2014)

SpaaaceCowboy said:


> How do you do that ?


 You can take a Pyrex dish and put distilled water in it and then put something in the middle of the Pyrex dish to elevate the Boveda pack above the water line like a smaller bowl or dish and cover the smaller bowl with something to make a little humidity dome. I think it's only supposed to take a few days to rejuvenate it. I haven't done it myself, the Boveda packs last me a long time. I think it's because I have pretty high humidity where I'm at. I use them to keep the humidity down and they work good for me.


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Jul 18, 2014)

QUOTE="OGkushNC, post: 10694423, member: 477860"]yea I use them!![/QUOTE]
How u use them after ur buds dry on out side n u put them in to jars do u put packs into an do u still have to burp them an if u do how long an how many times a day


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Jul 18, 2014)

How do u use them bro an do u still have to burp themQUOTE="rikdabrick, post: 10696725, member: 345904"]You can take a Pyrex dish and put distilled water in it and then put something in the middle of the Pyrex dish to elevate the Boveda pack above the water line like a smaller bowl or dish and cover the smaller bowl with something to make a little humidity dome. I think it's only supposed to take a few days to rejuvenate it. I haven't done it myself, the Boveda packs last me a long time. I think it's because I have pretty high humidity where I'm at. I use them to keep the humidity down and they work good for me.[/QUOTE]
H


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Jul 18, 2014)

[QUOT="DeeTee, post: 10568703, member: 40526"]I've been using the 62% humid packs for some time now, I use the small ones in a standard mason jar, love them, have some curing now for more than 5 months and still my herbs smell and smoke great, I highly recomend them.[/QUOTE]
Do u still have to burp them


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Jul 18, 2014)

AliCakes said:


> I have used them for a year or so and love em. The first 2-3 days of cure I do the traditional method of burping the jar. After that, I stuff a Broveda in and seal em up. I end up with perfectly cured buds and don't have to fuss with it.....it's great. Especially because it regulates moisture both ways.
> 
> I have never gotten mold at 62%....I'm not sure what the difference is maybe local environment? Then again, I rarely have any bud for long term storage.


How long u hang dry for an what is ur temps an humidity when u hang dry


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Jul 18, 2014)

Hey bro am trying to find out about them too I no am going to need them I might get a big one to just hang up n the room openlyQUOTE="GroErr, post: 10546804, member: 713402"]Just bought a couple of large 62% packs, haven't used them yet. Going to try a couple of things to see/feel/taste the difference.
Put some buds in a jar and the pack, let them sit for 4 weeks, burp them once a week for an hour (the ultimate end-game if it works)
Put some buds in a jar and the pack, let them sit for 4 weeks, burp them every 3 days for an hour
Old school burping, daily for 2 hours/day for first week, daily for 1/2 an hour a day for 1 week, daily for 10 min/day for 2 weeks

The hardest part as always will be staying out of the jars [/QUOTE]
H


----------



## slowandsteady (Jul 18, 2014)

I used them. I dried for 5 days,then into the jars with the packs. that's it, didn't burp or anything else. came out fine.
I like that if your to moist they adsorb moisture, to dry they give off moisture.


----------



## OGkushNC (Jul 18, 2014)

NyQuilkush318 said:


> QUOTE="OGkushNC, post: 10694423, member: 477860"]yea I use them!!


How u use them after ur buds dry on out side n u put them in to jars do u put packs into an do u still have to burp them an if u do how long an how many times a day[/QUOTE]
When my buds are dry I jar them up and stick a 62% pack in the jar and burp once a day for the first week after that I burp 1 time a week for about 4 to 5 weeks depends on how much I harvest


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Jul 18, 2014)

OGkusNC said:


> How u use them after ur buds dry on out side n u put them in to jars do u put packs into an do u still have to burp them an if u do how long an how many times a day


When my buds are dry I jar them up and stick a 62% pack in the jar and burp once a day for the first week after that I burp 1 time a week for about 4 to 5 weeks depends on how much I harvest[/QUOTE]
U burp for a hour or 15 min howlong bro


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Jul 18, 2014)

slowandsteady said:


> I used them. I dried for 5 days,then into the jars with the packs. that's it, didn't burp or anything else. came out fine.
> I like that if your to moist they adsorb moisture, to dry they give off moisture.
> View attachment 3207268 View attachment 3207269


That would work out just nice for me bro how it taste and brun n smells from u not brup them


----------



## OGkushNC (Jul 18, 2014)

NyQuilkush318 said:


> When my buds are dry I jar them up and stick a 62% pack in the jar and burp once a day for the first week after that I burp 1 time a week for about 4 to 5 weeks depends on how much I harvest


U burp for a hour or 15 min howlong bro[/QUOTE]
15 min usually thats all it takes for them to air out some, sometimes I'll let them sit on a piece of cardboard then jar them back up.


----------



## OGkushNC (Jul 18, 2014)

the longer its sits in the jars the better!


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Jul 18, 2014)

Ca


OGkushNC said:


> U burp for a hour or 15 min howlong bro


15 min usually thats all it takes for them to air out some, sometimes I'll let them sit on a piece of cardboard then jar them back up.[/QUOTE]
Card board sounds about right bro


slowandsteady said:


> I used them. I dried for 5 days,then into the jars with the packs. that's it, didn't burp or anything else. came out fine.
> I like that if your to moist they adsorb moisture, to dry they give off moisture.
> View attachment 3207268 were can u oder them packs by the caseView attachment 3207269


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Jul 18, 2014)

What size humidity pack is it the 8gram pack what size bro


OGkushNC said:


> How u use them after ur buds dry on out side n u put them in to jars do u put packs into an do u still have to burp them an if u do how long an how many times a day


When my buds are dry I jar them up and stick a 62% pack in the jar and burp once a day for the first week after that I burp 1 time a week for about 4 to 5 weeks depends on how much I harvest[/QUOTE]


----------



## OGkushNC (Jul 19, 2014)

NyQuilkush318 said:


> What size humidity pack is it the 8gram pack what size bro
> When my buds are dry I jar them up and stick a 62% pack in the jar and burp once a day for the first week after that I burp 1 time a week for about 4 to 5 weeks depends on how much I harvest


[/QUOTE]
yea its the small pak


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Jul 19, 2014)

yea its the small pak[/QUOTE]
Thanks bro


----------



## OGkushNC (Jul 19, 2014)

No prob bruh


----------



## OGkushNC (Jul 19, 2014)

ill post pics of my up coming harvest when its ready!!!


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Jul 19, 2014)

OGkushNC said:


> ill post pics of my up coming harvest when its ready!!!


I well be waiting bro


----------

